

 Visual Studio goes cross platform with Cordova integration from Microsoft - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/05/visual-studio-goes-cross-platform-with-cordova-integration-from-microsoft/

======
frozenport
Javascript is always cross platform?

